# Sports Cars



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll post my pictures from the racing track and sports cars in general here :razz:

*1. Techart Porsche*






large file here: Techart Porsche 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*2. 9ff Porsche*





large file here: 9ff | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*3. Techart Porsche 2*





large file here: techart porsche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*4. Techart Porsche 3
*





large file here: techart porsche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
*
5. 9ff Porshe GT9
*





large file here: 9FF | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*6. Dragracer*





large file here: hot rod | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*7. GT racer
*





large file here: 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*8. Buggyra Truck racer*





large file here: 14 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*9. Renault Truck racer
*





large file here: 13 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*10. MAN Truck racer*





large file here: 12 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*11. MAN Truck racer*





large file here: 11 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*12. Dodge Viper @ FIA GT1 World Championship 
*





large file here: 4 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*13. BMW M1 @ FIA GT1 World Championship
*





large file here: 3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
*
14. Audi A4 @ FIA GT1 World Championship
*





large file here: 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
*
15. Ford GT @ FIA GT1 World Championship
*





large file here: 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

For now on this is about it. In the future I'll add my track pictures and pictures from sports cars here 

Looking forward to read some comments (good or bad, doesn't matter, always keen to learn)


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 14, 2013)

Hell...Yes...! Very cool, thank you

Porsches...soooo...cool.....I have such a huge boner now


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

hehe you're welcome, 'll keep looking in my archives voor more pictures. The new racing season is about to start again, so new pictures will come in the future :cheer:


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 14, 2013)

Yesssssssss! Just a shot in the dark but, do you go to Le Mans?


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

racing pictures not yet, sorry. But i'm planning to go this year to a LM race  I'll check my pictures from the Essen Motor Show from last year, there were a few LMP's there.


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

especially for CoBilly's boner :bounce:






large file here: Porsche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






large file here: Porsche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






large file here: Porsche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 14, 2013)

Word. These are so awesome, thank you


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

*Toyota ts030 hybrid*






large file here: toyota lmp | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Designer (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, balthasarS, this is an amazing collection!


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you! I've got a lot more pictures but it's just to much to post at once.


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

*Red Porsche*





large file here: Red Porsche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






large file here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_balthasar/8558506554/in/photostream/lightbox/

*Green Porsche*





large file here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_balthasar/8558524100/in/photostream/lightbox/

Thanks for watching


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 15, 2013)

That vintage Porsche is so cool, thanks for posting


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 25, 2013)

*E36*





large file here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_balthasar/8588337079/in/photostream/lightbox/

thanks for watching!


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet pic. That's one of the best handling road cars of all time.


Do you have any shots of Mercedes Benzes?


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 25, 2013)

not so many as from the porsches but here are a few


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks! I love Benzes, such awesome cars. The Sauber is one of my favorite race cars of all time too


----------



## HerkFE (Mar 25, 2013)

That M1 is gorgeous I got a bimmer boner


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 26, 2013)

large file here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_balthasar/8593289884/in/photostream/lightbox/

Thanks for watching!


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 26, 2013)

More Brabuses! I got another boner...


----------



## Nahin (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey dude what's a awesome collection of car.


----------



## balthasarS (Apr 1, 2013)

large file here: ferrari | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## balthasarS (Apr 4, 2013)

Colour or B/W?






large file here: 18-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!







large file here: 18 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## balthasarS (Apr 21, 2013)

First day at the track of the new racing season, took 1.140 picturs  now the selecting and processing can begin and soon new pictures here


----------



## balthasarS (Apr 21, 2013)

little preview


----------



## mauckcg (Apr 23, 2013)

What settings have you used for these pictures?  I was at f8 with a Nikon 35mm 1.8G and I wasn't getting as much of the cars in focus as you are here.


----------



## balthasarS (Apr 24, 2013)

my settings for this picture were: f8, 1/125, iso 200, 70mm (i've also cropped the original a bit). I took a lot of pictures and only a few were good


----------



## balthasarS (Apr 24, 2013)

large image here: 3-1997 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






large image: 5-2137 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

thanks for watching!


----------



## mauckcg (Apr 24, 2013)

balthasarS said:


> my settings for this picture were: f8, 1/125, iso 200, 70mm (i've also cropped the original a bit). I took a lot of pictures and only a few were good



Excellent, I'm in the ball park, now i just need to figure out what I am doing.


----------



## ktan7 (Apr 29, 2013)

I really digg the porsches! Beautiful work!


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 30, 2013)

hope you don't mind if I post some pix of cars that i've taken.


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## balthasarS (Sep 20, 2013)

little update  











thanks for watching!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)

Great panning.  Wish that car was in the states.


----------



## balthasarS (Sep 26, 2013)

The racetrucks are limited at 100mph but their lap times are only a few seconds longer than the porsches on circuit Zolder. Also, contact is allowed although this can lead to serieus crashes like this one in the first race: 







Mercedes race truck by BalthasarS, on Flickr

Thanks for watching!


----------

